# *** Knabstrupper Breed What Are They Like ? ***



## jess_ruby (6 May 2012)

Basically I have found a lovely looking yearling Knabstrupper filly , I have not been to see her and I know all horses are different bla bla bla . But I just wondered what Knabstrupper's are like ? any experience of them guys or do any of you own one ? Are they highly strung etc... ?

Thanks in advance as always !


----------



## s4sugar (6 May 2012)

Like any other warmblood -they came in all flavors.

A lot get sold as Knabstruppers when they are actually spotties. A bit like saying a one eighth TB is a TB.


----------



## jess_ruby (6 May 2012)

This One's A Purebred  So Like Warmbloods ? Great Pushy Then Etc... ! :L


----------



## SpottyTB (6 May 2012)

I've got a knabstrupper X TB (so cannot REALLY help you) but she jumps REALLY well, is very switched on, can be quite sharp, brave and bold, fantastic in traffic - very brave and doesn't seem to panic often. You can do most things with her, but she can be quite bolshy! She is however, a tough little cookie (lives out 24/7, has only front shoes on, never sick or sorry etc etc)... She is often mistaken for an appaloosa but she has no recent appaloosa's in her line (maybe 1 about 20-30 horses back..) here's a picture..


----------



## jess_ruby (6 May 2012)

She's beautiful your very lucky !  Thanks for sharing the info !


----------



## SpottyTB (6 May 2012)

Thank you  ah yes I am, she is a tricky mare but she is a diamond!  good luck with this new one if you persue her


----------



## jess_ruby (6 May 2012)

How Big Is She ? I'll Try And Upload A Picture Of This Filly I May Get If I Can Figure Out How To Do It Lol !


----------



## SpottyTB (6 May 2012)

She's 15.1 and a bit, her dad was 16.2 and her mum 16.1hh but due to a bad start gem didn't grow as much as thought! She is still slightly bum high at 6 years old, so she might level out to be 15.2


----------



## spottyUnicorn (7 May 2012)

They are known for their great paces and trainability. They can put their hoof to most things,  ... check out the KNN GB website which should give you more info on them and if not the links to breeders in the UK who's sites may have a low down of the breeds attributes. http://www.knabstruppersociety.org.uk/

I've got a 2 year old knabstupper. He moves well and has a cracking personality. He's on the whole very bold and inquisitive within the herd environment, but I would say less so when he's not with other horses. He does have temper tantrums at times, but I think that's more of a youngster thing that specific to that breed.  They are pretty tough compared to some - my boy was out all winter unrugged and just came in at night for a few months with just hay and a balancer - he looked in great condition all winter, never had mud fever or rain scold. Grew a fab wooly coat. Some times I think he's a bit on the dim side ( like when he bashes his head against the side of the stable when lifting it up from his bucket) other times I think he picks up things pretty quickly. I hope that he's going to turn out to be the horse I want .... At the moment I wouldn't swop him for the world.

Are you getting yours from a breeder? What's the breeding?


----------



## Dolcé (7 May 2012)

We have one, lovely person that he is.  Streus is very gentle and very willing to please but not over confident.  He has some abuse in his past, immediately before we got him, and although he is so much better than he was he is still on the nervous side.  I suspect this is directly because of the abuse rather than it being his personality but on the ground he is an absolute dream.


----------



## dominica (7 May 2012)

I have got 3. One we went over to Denmark to purchase him from the famous Sartor Stud and my other two I have bred myself and I can honestly say they have all different in there training, some have been a bit slow to learn where as the others to quick to learn!!

Temperment wise is totally second to none and such a people's horse, all 3 ALWAYS have their heads over the stable door screaming fuss me first where as my TB x Appaloosa mare couldnt give a damn unless you have a treat for her!!

I just now could never go for another breed, they are everything I could ever wish for in a performance horse, two of mine are jumping Foxhunters and have massive more potentcial (I will prob be the one who lets them down on this not them!). And whereever we go with them they always turn heads where ever we are. 

What breeding is the filly you are enquiring about?

Good luck with every thing and I think you will definitly not be disappointed with the breed.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (7 May 2012)

We breed Knabstruppers and think they are great.  I bought my first one by accident and he was always meant to be sold on - but he has been such a fantastic horse he has never gone. Sheik who I bought with no expectations has competed up to advanced level dressage and has qualified and been placed at National Championships. Because of this great horse, I now have a yard full of Knabstruppers, mostly purebred (more than 6/8 in the third generation).  

We find as a breed they are loyal, loving to form bonds with their owners.  They have great characters and thrive on attention and work.  Mine all love to work (in fact are a pain when they have a holiday!!!!) and are clever and responsive. Couldn't ask for a better breed to work with. If you decide to go ahead and buy 1 I am sure that you will have hours of fun with her.


----------



## jess_ruby (10 May 2012)

Well I couldn't work out how to insert it ! Boohoo  But anyway her Dam is Sonnys Kachina and her Sire is Angel Af Asgard (Ghost) she is from Rollestone Farm in Exeter (United Kingdom) Not sure if anyone has experienced these people before ? Anyway she is to make 16hh and is a nice colour to !

Im still deciding whether to go view her or not she's a bit of a bargain price so I may go and see her what harm can it do although I have spent enough on horses lately hehe !

Thank everyone !


----------



## UnaB (11 May 2012)

I've got a 1/2 knab foal due any day (mum's a friesian  ), i love the breed, brilliant attitudes to their work, flashy movement and all i've met have just been nice people


----------



## Vickijay (11 May 2012)

I have a part bred out of my tb event/dressage mare. She is a dude!! Easy, keen but not silly (yet!!) she's nearly 4 now.


----------



## s4sugar (12 May 2012)

jess_ruby said:



			Well I couldn't work out how to insert it ! Boohoo  But anyway her Dam is Sonnys Kachina and her Sire is Angel Af Asgard (Ghost) she is from Rollestone Farm in Exeter (United Kingdom) Not sure if anyone has experienced these people before ? Anyway she is to make 16hh and is a nice colour to !

Im still deciding whether to go view her or not she's a bit of a bargain price so I may go and see her what harm can it do although I have spent enough on horses lately hehe !

Thank everyone ! 

Click to expand...

Sire is ECHA graded so possibly isn't a fully registered Knabstrupper?


----------



## ktj1891 (15 January 2014)

Im after a knastrupper mare 3-4 years old, they are like goldust!


----------

